# Sanibel Island



## Guest

The harbor is quite a haul in a noe from Sanibel and the water can get pretty rough. I would be tempted to work up the shoeline North toward Captiva and even Redfish Pass as well as the Island just North of the pass.


----------



## redgheenoe

I stayed at the Castaways with my gheenoe highsider. If you follow the canal out to the mouth where it meets the bay. Maybe 30 yards inside before you enter the bay,anchor and throw (a white jig with a white grub tail). The reason I am being so specific is we were in that area with live shrimp and a popping cork and a local anchored up from us about 40 yards and pulled in trout one after the other. After about his 5th or 6th trout I tied on a white jig/grub to match his and started nailing trout. The flats toward captiva are very good and you can see tailing reds on the right tide. Good luck!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Thanks guys, will give those areas and lures a try. Also, if anyone can refer me to a good guide down there, that would be cool. I cant wait. We are spending 3 nights there. I will be able to fish the area alot and at night as well. The out going tide is usually the best right? Atleast what I experienced with the poon it was like that. When that tide came out the crabs were everywhere. see ya.


----------



## Weedy

Head due east from Sanibel and you will end up in Pineland area of Pine Island. Some of the best red fishin in the area right now. Lots of bait all over the area right now, and fish to match. When are you coming over.
Weedy


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Actually just got back Wed. We were there from Sunday to wed. We didnt hook up with any reds or trout but did find a really nice snook hole that produce some very nice snook. I caught two out of the hole we were in. It was difficult with so many boats in one area. I wanted to get my wife on a nice snook but, no luck. We didnt do as much fishing as we wanted to. Did the adventure exploring the islands and such. There were alot of bait and plenty of fish. Seen more snook than anything. Didnt see one red beleive it or not. We didnt concentrate enough on fishing for reds. It was really my first time in that area and I felt like the fishing we did do was enough for me. 

Live bait is certainly the ticket in that area however the snook I caught were on rapala twitchin rap. I love catching snook, they hit hard. Saw a guy catch one that was around 30 pounds. There were guys there filming a fishing show for some outdoor adventure series on Otv. It wont air until January but they fimed our gheenoe leaving the snook hole. We had alot reaction to our boat out there. It handled the water very well even in rough water as long as we went slow. I am getting an electric jackplate soon, 6-8 weeks. I am going to tsg to take the money today. 

Thanks again everyone for the info on the area down there. I cant wait to get back down there to fish some more before the summer is over. What a great place to enjoy life down there. I will post some pics later of our trip.


----------



## beavis

You seem like you are getting out andfishing more areas. Start buying top spot maps for each area you go before you get there. Once you find fish in an area, you can find other spots similar via the map.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> You seem like you are getting out andfishing more areas.  Start buying top spot maps for each area you go before you get there.  Once you find fish in an area, you can find other spots similar via the map.


Actually I did get a hot spots map. Ya know, I dont know what it is. I am so used to fishing the goon. I get to these places and its like....duh, what am I doing? Its not as easy as it looks on tv sometimes. However, yes, I am getting out to new places and want to learn the areas. We did okay, I am confident about my skills just sometimes question the areas I fish. Its hard when your in new areas and i should have studied the map metter. I was in the right areas just didnt fish them hard enough. Here are a couple quick pics from our trip. Maybe you can show some fishing some time Beavis? Let me know. 
snook number one









snook number two









littlebluebaot in skinny water this flat was huge and in most spots was only about 4 inches deep. I had to get out sometimes and puul my boat and fish at the same time while my wife took pictures of the area. Sanibel is one beautiful get away.



























had a visitor on our boat as well.


----------



## Guest

> had a visitor on our boat as well.


Says something about the company you keep. ;D ;D ;D

Sorry, you should know by now I couldn't let that slide by.  Of course you did invite RJ. ;D ;D ;D
What kind of snake was it. I'm not real good at this but was it a red rat? The island is crawling with all kinds. My daughter got buggered last year riding her bike on one of the trails. I think it was the third snake within 100 yards and then the gator in the same hundred that kept her off the trail. ;D ;D ;D ;D Reptiles seem to like warm wet places :

For the record, I'm pretty sure I know where you were. Noe looks good with that backdrop.

One more thing:
Nice fish.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice pictures. Made my day since I am stuck in the office and dreading going to meetings.

About your TV show comment. I have had some conversations with a few "insiders". Those guys sometimes end up fishing for a week at a time just to get 15-20 minutes of footage. Sometimes they go out for a week and get nothing. Of course that stuff never makes it on TV ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> had a visitor on our boat as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says something about the company you keep.  ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Sorry, you should know by now I couldn't let that slide by.   Of course you did invite RJ. ;D ;D ;D
> What kind of snake was it.  I'm not real good at this but was it a red rat?  The island is crawling with all kinds.  My daughter got buggered last year riding her bike on one of the trails.  I think it was the third snake within 100 yards and then the gator in the same hundred that kept her off the trail. ;D ;D ;D ;D  Reptiles seem to like warm wet places :
> 
> For the record, I'm pretty sure I know where you were.  Noe looks good with that backdrop.
> 
> One more thing:
> Nice fish.
Click to expand...

I was hoping to hear your feedback CR!!
Hey, I try! : Ill take what company I can get. The flat was only a few hundred yards north of red fish pass. We were in one part where it was nothing but sea grass and there, about an arms length away my wife says whats that??? I say, thats a giant snook!!! He had his face in the bottom of the sea grass like he was playing hide and seek. I would say he was in the 30 pound range. He was as dark as the sea grass too. He heard us and took off. Right next to the sea grass there was a 15 foot drop off and the water was crystal clear what a sight, and the bait in that area was incredible. There were mullet everywhere, green threadfin, etc. The snook bite was definately on fire. 
As for the snake, yes, it lloked to me like red rat. Not sure though. I didnt even see him, went to put down the motor to head somewhere else and he was right where I had to put my hand to lower the motor, freaked me right out!! Then I couldnt get him out, so, he crawled up the back of the boat and my wife pushed him out. I was too busy wanting to fish.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Nice pictures. Made my day since I am stuck in the office and dreading going to meetings.
> 
> About your TV show comment. I have had some conversations with a few "insiders". Those guys sometimes end up fishing for a week at a time just to get 15-20 minutes of footage. Sometimes they go out for a week and get nothing. Of course that stuff never makes it on TV ;D


This that we were right next to at this snook hole caught a nice snook and the guys filming told him and us we might be on there . I hope they put it on there to show the gheenoe hangin with the big boys [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]. Everyone except us were in bay boats or jacked up flats boats. We even went out in the pass, no problems at all, even the wife didnt get nervous . I know they take alot of footage to do a half hour show. Ya know the two guys that were in the boat fishing that the film crew were filming werent catching anything when we left but they had a guy that was scouting for them and getting in the hole and letting them come up to shoot footage. The guy scouting pulled up two huge 20-30 pound snook and he would hold up the fish to show the camera. What an experience anyway, it was really cool. We dont care if we get on tv or not but they sure did focus on our gheenoe though. I was loving it being right there and seeing all the action. They were all using live bait too and I was throwing rapala lures and catching fish as well, as a matter of fact I caught one on my first cast. I wasnt close enough to the good spot to hook any big ones and the fish that were along the mangroves just didnt seem to want to eat even the live pinfish we were throwing at them from 30 feet away. We fished hard. My wife never did hook up with any snook but, I want to get her back down that way again. We are going to the goon this sunday and then to Sebastian the following weekend to hunt for some baby poons. I want to get my wife on a big fish. Check back Tom I will post more pics of the area.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

action shot....pulling on a snook









the guy next to us









another visitor to the boat









he let me rub his nose









littleblue once again









saw three black tips first day, didnt have a bit of live bait on me, so, couldnt hook up :'(









where we stayed at low tide









high tide









what a site









i hope Tom doesnt get mad for all the pics. My wife took 500 pics while we were there, not kidding either.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Keep them coming. Good stuff.


----------



## Guest

Yep, that's where I thought you were. Dude, keep the pics coming. The first one you can see the grass and with the bent rod, it's great.

From your post we can expect to see up to 490 more? ;D ;D ;D

You EC'rs get to see the sun rise and it's a treat every time I get to your coast but I always enjoyed the sunset and have lived on the West Coast all my life. Sunset on the water with a cold one - life doesn't get any better.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Yep, that's where I thought you were.  Dude, keep the pics coming.  The first one you can see the grass and with the bent rod, it's great.
> 
> From your post we can expect to see up to 490 more?  ;D ;D ;D
> 
> You EC'rs get to see the sun rise and it's a treat every time I get to your coast but I always enjoyed the sunset and have lived on the West Coast all my life.  Sunset on the water with a cold one - life doesn't get any better.


I lived in Sarasota for 11 years before moving to Orlando. I miss the beach and most of all sunsets on the beach. Couldnt agree more with ya capn, nothing like having a cold one while watching the sunset. [smiley=1-beer.gif]
I will post some more good pics later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

some more pics of the area.









there were lady fish everywhere on this flat as well









with the wife and i both in the boat it wouldnt go but, when Igot out to pull, not a problem with her and the cooler and everything else inthere.


















love my boat!!









purple sunset in the back country









sunrise









my adventuristic wife, god I love this woman!! she is my better half for sure!!









grass everywhere and very healthy.









On our way back to the cottage one afternoon from fishing we were going along a nice flat in about 3 foot of water and about 200 yards off in the distance a 200 pound tarpon was giving an awesome free jumping display in about 4-5 foot of water. It was incredible site that we didnt have the camera in our hands to take a pic, who thought a huge tarpon was going to jump out of the water like that. anyway, enjoy the pics and will post more later.


----------



## JRH

Nice pics. I really like that purple sunset.


----------



## Weedy

litlbusrn4bigred,
Next time you are going to be in the area, give me a heads up and we can meet up. Just on the outside in the early morning the snooks are everywhere! The reds have been bitting in the early am from what everyone is saying. I was out monday and saw some bruisers, but couldn't get them to hook up. We did boat a 23" but that was it. Was out today and caught a few snook but nothing else! There is nothing like those Sanibel sunset! GREAT PICS! 
Weedy


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Right on Weedy! I hope to get back down soon so, I will give you a shout if I do! I know, we seen so many snook while we were there. I worked a few mangrove shore lines early in the a.m. but these fish are looking for live bait. I did hook up with a couple on artificial but, it was tough. Thanks Weedy!


----------



## beavis

beautiful shots


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

here are few more shots of the area. just got them all down loaded. not many action shots, didnt catch enough fish!! :-[
























here are the guys filming this guy catching a big snook, some reason my wife missed the pic of the big snoook : :-/you can see the guys rod bent in the background.























































































































here i am showing my azzzzzzz again!!!









hope you enjoyed. sorry i didnt have a longer fishing story or two. all and all it was an awesome birthday. thank you my wife. thanks for checking out the photos everyone.


----------



## Weedy

You two have some AWSOME pics there! Look forward to you coming back down.
Weedy


----------



## tom_in_orl

Great pics.......All except that last one. What are you trying to say. KMA?


----------



## phishphood

That next to last one has some awesome colors. Nice pics. Looks like you wife is quite the shutterbug.


----------



## beavis

out of curiosity, what camera are you using


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Great pics.......All except that last one. What are you trying to say. KMA?


no....CRACK kills!!! ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> out of curiosity, what camera are you using


she uses two of them. One is the canon rebel digital. and then we just bought a new canon powershot 850. They both are real nice expensive cameras. My wife loves taking pictures. I think she had the camera in her hand more than a fishing rod.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> You two have some AWSOME pics there! Look forward to you coming back down.
> Weedy


Weedy, I will definately let you know when we come back down that way. I cant wait to get back there. I miss it so much already. Thanks for checking out the pics guys!


----------



## Guest

Here Beavis!!!!!!! [smiley=spank.gif] [smiley=spank.gif] [smiley=spank.gif]





AWESOME PICS!!!!!!!   Gotta love your wife man! ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
thats funny. hey whitesnook im [smiley=watching-you.gif]!

thanks for the laugh whitesnook!


----------



## beavis

yw


----------



## Guest

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Funny thread.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> yw


 [smiley=1-mmm.gif]does that mean....you wanker??
[smiley=eek2.gif]


----------



## Guest

> yw
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=1-mmm.gif]does that mean....you wanker??
> [smiley=eek2.gif]
Click to expand...

You wish ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1184901287]This Thread[/link]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> yw
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=1-mmm.gif]does that mean....you wanker??
> [smiley=eek2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish  ;D ;D ;D
Click to expand...

Yes.......yes, i do wish.........hey captn.....you wanker [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------

